#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد تی اف تی  ال ای دی ال اجی مدل  42LX6500

## ledlcdplasma

با سلام 
استاد صابری برد tcon   ال ای دی ال جی مدل 42lx6500   را موجود دارید ؟
با تشکرIMG_0591.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام 
> استاد صابری برد tcon   ال ای دی ال جی مدل 42lx6500   را موجود دارید ؟
> با تشکرIMG_0591.jpg


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. ندارم متاسفانه.

----------


## aidini123

بله

----------

